# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme ne lidhje me disa vepra letrare.

## Shkodrano

Pershendetje. Jam duke kerkuar veprat e prof.Shaban Demiri ne lidhje me ''Iliret'' , por nuk kam gjetur ende asnje ne internet.Nese do te kishit mundesi te me ndihmonit ne kerkimin e tyre.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Mirmrama Jurgen. Në Shkodër jeton ti? Sepse nëse jeton n'Shkodër, besoj se nëse nuk gjen ndonjë libër në librari, mund t'i referohesh bibliotekës Marin Barleti dhe gjen shumë vepra të autorit në fjalë, madje edhe vepra që të duhen ty si: "Epiri, pellazgët, etruskët dhe shqiptarët", "Prejardhja e Shqiptareve nen driten e dokumenteve" etj etj... Dmth mund të shkosh në bibliotekë dhe, të huazosh ndonjë nga këta librat e autorit që gjenden aty:
http://bibliotekashkoder.com/more_catalog.php?id=14245
sepse nuk besoj se gjen gjë në internet...

p.s. kërkoj ndjesë sepse linku dilka gabim... kështu që tani e rregullova edhe tjetrin...

http://bibliotekashkoder.com/more_catalog.php?id=737

Sdq, nëse të pëlqen të kesh ndonjë libër nga net-i të autorit, atëherë ke këtë në pdf dhe mund ta shkarkosh:
http://dielli.net/pdf/historia/GjuhesiBallkanike.pdf

po ashtu meqë të pëlqen historia, ke edhe këto në pdf jo nga ai autor por me vlerë gjss :
http://alb-shkenca.org/pipermail/ana...hment-0001.pdf
http://www.pashtriku.org/ngarkimet/d...t/shqiptar.pdf

Lexim të këndshëm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Librin ne fjale e kam pare tek nje librari ne Tirane, perballe restorant Juveniljes. ( nje cike me majtas, me duket)

Ose shih ne kete website:

http://www.botimedudaj.com/

----------


## Shkodrano

Ju falenderoj nga zemra per ndihmen tuaj !

----------

